# Anyone Hunting near Squaw Creek Yet????



## rbol121 (Dec 11, 2008)

Just curious if anyone is killing any decent numbers near Mound City yet. Curious on the migration, be there in 12 days


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I'd have to believe there are quite a few guys hunting there with the amount of birds there right now.

Alex


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just what you'd expect this time of year....lots of birds, lots of hunters.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

I have been down here for the past 5 days.....lots of birds, just need to get these leading edge adults out of here and let the juvies fend for themselves. Hunting has been hit and miss so far with either LOTS of wind or dead calm...also DAM cold in the AM with temps around 10 degrees. I would say a good chance Peak already happened last week, probably steady numbers the rest of the season as they pass through on their way to SD.

Had fun pulling my spread yesterday with temps not getting above freezing....got to love them sillosocks, got to pull them out with a Visegrip.....last year with them decoys, to much of a pain.


----------



## wetspot27 (Jul 16, 2008)

hunted east of there this weekend pretty good Sat. but sunday was a little slow. Sun shine and not much wind at all these adult birds are tough on days like that. Sat killed 33 with only 3 juvies and sunday killed 12, 10 adult blues and 2 adult snows no juvies just hope there are more dumb ones around next weekend.


----------



## rbol121 (Dec 11, 2008)

I will be down there on the 6th of March. Everything Im reading and hearing is there are alot of birds at Squaw , but very few Juvies. The way things are looking that first weekend in March should be pretty darn good, at least thats my humble opinion. With the weather warming up within the next week, I gotta believe that the adults may start moving a little more north as much as they can following the snow line. Reports from Squaw say that the leading edge adult birds are still around, which ,makes hunting these birds tougher. Definately hope the juvies will be migrating in about 10 days, and from what it sounds like they should be there shortly. However, the snow line is still across most of South Dakota the last time I checked.

All I know is that I can't wait, 10 more days and will be :sniper:


----------



## rbol121 (Dec 11, 2008)

Just curious what everyone is doing around Mound City? Any big numbers on kills and wondering if any juvies are moving in? Will be down on March 6th for the first days of hunts. So everyone leave some birds for me...lol


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

rbol121 said:


> Just curious what everyone is doing around Mound City? Any big numbers on kills and wondering if any juvies are moving in? Will be down on March 6th for the first days of hunts. So everyone leave some birds for me...lol


From what I hear its been fairly slow... 

I leave friday morning for 9 days of hunting down there....I really think it'll pick up this weekend, and be pretty good next week! :beer:


----------



## wetspot27 (Jul 16, 2008)

the blem is not a lack of birds by no means but a lack of young dumb birds is the only problem right know. this week should pick up though with the warming trend coming through.


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

http://www.fws.gov/midwest/SquawCreek/w ... rveys.html

Looks like there are a few down there now. 

I'm sure somebody is doing some shooting.


----------



## 12cottrellj (Feb 26, 2009)

I am going with a guide up around there this weekend. There is 1.2 million snows in squaw creek.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Why does everyone care about hearing "big kill numbers"?


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

12cottrellj said:


> I am going with a guide up around there this weekend. There is 1.2 million snows in squaw creek.


What guide service are you going with?


----------



## 12cottrellj (Feb 26, 2009)

First flight finishers


----------



## grizzly204 (Feb 17, 2008)

12cottrellj said:


> First flight finishers


I will be hunting with them later next week.


----------



## stewart032 (Mar 2, 2009)

grizzly204 and 12cotterllj

good luck to you guys hunting with First Flight Finishers. My buddies and I will be hunting with them March 6 thur the 8th.


----------



## rbol121 (Dec 11, 2008)

This weekend may be good as Wednesday and Thursday it starts to warm back up and looks like temps in 50's-60's. I will be down there on thurs evening, hunting FRI< SAT<SUN....Hope its good, I've heard there is still alot of adult birds and not too may juvies in the area yet but, should start moving into the area this week. I will be in Quakers Thurs night, anyone who wants a beer, just yell out "Boo Boo" and I will buy ya a beer. I know its a girly nickname, but none the less, I will buy ya a beer.


----------

